# pc overheating?



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

I was playing warthunder and my computer suddenly became very loud and my monitor went to sleep. At first i thought it was overheating but i couldnt check the temps because my monitor went to sleep. I restarted my computer to see that my temps were low (35C on the gpu). I have been using my computer and playing games with it for months before this without issue. What happend?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

Untitled Document


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

Temps at idle 
gpu: 25C
cpu: 32C
mb: 23C
vrm: 34C


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi gozzy,

Start off by downloading and running HWMonitor from here: HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting - on the right-hand side of the page you'll see the options to download the latest version: 1.25 Setup or 1.25ZIP. Download either of these and run the appropriate one for you system (32 bit or 64 bit).

Note: You must have Admin rights in order to Run it successfully and for it to be able to access all relevant sections and show the information.

Make a screenshot of the results and post it on here and we can take it from there.

However, from your post above, at idling, those temps are well within range. Try placing the machine under load and see if that changes at all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs & age?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Asus maximus VII hero, intel i7-4790, 16gb corsair vengeance pro 1866mhz, asus geforce gtx-780ti, xfx pro series 750 watt gold certified, seagate 2tb hybrid hdd 



it happened again and when i got back on my cpu and gpu were both at 41C


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

ok so i found that warthunder actually has its own benchmarking tool, i ran it just for the hell of it and my gpu got up to 51C


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post the photos from HWMonitor like the guide says?


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

an IT friend told me not to use it before because he had bad expirinces with it. its probably ok but i would rather not take a chance so im gonna stay away from it and use my own


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your IT friend must be the only one that has had an issue with it then.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

gozzygozborn said:


> Asus maximus VII hero, intel i7-4790, 16gb corsair vengeance pro 1866mhz, asus geforce gtx-780ti, xfx pro series 750 watt gold certified, seagate 2tb hybrid hdd
> 
> it happened again and when i got back on my cpu and gpu were both at 41C


It sounds like a decent system, what CPU cooler is currently installed?
Can you post the temp and voltage readings as shown in the BIOS?


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

i have a cooler master hyper t2 because it was the best one they had available at the time. i bought it because the stock cooler came DOA. all of the cpu temp readings are from the BIOS


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

gozzygozborn said:


> an IT friend told me not to use it before because he had bad expirinces with it. its probably ok but i would rather not take a chance so im gonna stay away from it and use my own


 
If you have an "IT Friend" why doesn't he take a look the problem then?

Those HWMonitor pictures are needed to see voltages and many different temperatures. Nothing personal is shared.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

he doesnt look at it because he lives across the country. it looks like its the game and not overheating if the temperatures are fine


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well since you will not provide the photos then please provide all the voltages and temperatures for all of the items listed.

It should give me some understanding of temps in the PC.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

i attached a picture of the asus monitor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That still doesn't help me. I need to see HWMonitor information. Voltages and temperatures for the motherboard, CPU, GPU, HDD, etc.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

i have attached the requested pictures. For the load i played the same game that was giving me problems (warthunder)


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Voltages are perfect and Temperatures max out at 54c, which is very good also.
So no visible issue there.
The issue may be the game itself as it may be buggy, as some are sadly.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

thank you,

i figured it was the game but thought it was weird that it didnt just crash but it made my computer freak out.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

ok so it happened again, only this time when i rebooted my computer it moved all of the desktop icons to the middle of the desktop. it is not a problem (i moved them all back) but i just thought it was weird and was wondering if anyone has an explanation.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

There might be a fault with your graphics card.
changes in resolution can move the icons when changing from vga to high resolution.
I noticed the same on my system when I swapped out a card for a newer model, it booted into vga mode first, then once the drivers installed after a reboot the icons were in the middle of the screen and resolution was back to normal 1080.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

Panther063 said:


> There might be a fault with your graphics card.
> changes in resolution can move the icons when changing from vga to high resolution.
> I noticed the same on my system when I swapped out a card for a newer model, it booted into vga mode first, then once the drivers installed after a reboot the icons were in the middle of the screen and resolution was back to normal 1080.


but i run 1080p normally and there shouldn't be a change in resolution.


----------

